# Published Poet interviewed on CBC radio today!



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello there.  I'm a long time member of the forums who sort of drifted away from the site a few years ago.  One thing led to another and I finally decided to take the plunge and publish a collection of villanelles based on the Chinese Zodiac animals.

The book was 'released' November 10 and I received my proof copy the first week of December with my ordered books arriving three days before Christmas.  It seems I did an astute job of marketing because I scooped a radio interview with Canada's national broadcaster!  How many media people did I approach?  One!  It's true!  Scored a home run on one pitch!  

Podcast link to North by Northwest is below:
Podcasts - CBC British Columbia

The book - Zodiac Zoo is available for sale at amazon in Canada - the USA & the UK.

Each of the twelve Chinese Zodiac animals are brilliantly illustrated by Manitoba artist Stephen Cassidy and the quality is top notch.


----------



## Hawke (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, Penelope. I certainly remember you. 

Congratulations on your book and radio interview. That's awesome!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations Penelope! That's wonderful to hear, you inspire those of us who are still slogging along.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done, Penelope! Nice neat idea for the book, too, I like it.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks to all.  There's been wonderful developments regarding Zodiac Zoo.  My local paper, The Chronicle printed a full page article complete with a photo and an excerpt from the book.  They chose "Where Tigers Bloom" which is my Chinese zodiac sign.  In addition, the Ladysmith library has invited me to a poetry read evening on February 17th.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic news! I'm so happy for you! You must be so excited.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh nice! Let us know how the experience goes.


----------



## omar (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so awesome! You should really share with others about how you got your work out there. I'm sure it'll help so many


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2011)

omar said:


> That's so awesome! You should really share with others about how you got your work out there. I'm sure it'll help so many



Well, I did try to share with others but, regretfully, I broke the rules of the site!  I'm not usually one who breaks rules but I've been away for quite some time and didn't realize or perhaps forgot about what is apropos and what's a no go!


----------



## Farror (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmm... You name sounds vaguely familiar... Congratulations, and welcome back!


----------

